# Runescape not loading



## bsbllplyer (Sep 16, 2007)

I have windows vista on my HP laptop and everytimee i try to load runescape all it shows is a blank screen and i dont know what to do. Does anyone have an answer on wat i could downnload to make it work?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

did u try clearing all the internet cookies and caches?


----------



## bsbllplyer (Sep 16, 2007)

No how do i do that?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

do u use internet explorer, firefox, aol...?


----------



## bsbllplyer (Sep 16, 2007)

Internet explorer


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

in internet explorer do to "tools" then click on "delete browsing history" and in the dialog box that comes up, click "delete all" 

just so you know this will delete any saved passwords on websites that you go to

you can also individual delete all except saved passwords and history and forms if you dont want to delete passwords and a few others features


----------

